# Yeah so... $$$



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

I've probably spent a good $200-250 on this 'betta binge' I've been on in the past few months. .___. It feels like I blew a crap ton of money on them... but it was soooo worth it. >u>

Anyone else been there, done that? Justify my 'betta binge'? D:


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm not even going to comment on how much I've spent in fish alone since January, not to mention tanks, food, and plants.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Did you out-do me for spending at least? lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

I have at least $1000 worth of crap in my room just for my fish....if I add up all the fish I have bought when I started...I would say at least $800+


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

I out did you.. I have 4 and spent way more than 200 on them.. sad part is I only got into them the beginning of February.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I've outdone you on fish alone.


----------



## Kaylin (Apr 14, 2011)

I spent somewhere in that range, maybe a touch higher getting my tank ready for mt Betta. At least I already HAD the tank and filter, but I needed to get: Thermometer, Heater, additional gravel, Flourescent light, new oranament, Betta food, Live plants, driftwood. Plus the added bonus of needing to purchase two Assassin Snails in order to combat my Pond Snails.

Would I do it all again? Absolutely. Was well worth the $$$ spent on both tanks. The next major tank related purchase will be an aquarium stand for a 30 gallon tank so I can re-claim my kitchen table, and stop one of the cats from getting up on said kitchen table to watch the fish. I plan to set it up in the bedroom close to the window.

~Kaylin


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Haaaahahaha... I'm totally going to show my fiance this thread when he gets home. He's been nagging about me spending too much 'on freakin' fish'.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Kaylin said:


> ...and stop one of the cats from getting up on said kitchen table to watch the fish.


My sympathies, friend. I've got two cats, one of which very much a devil. Same thing. Silly kitties. <3


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeeaaah. I spent at least $350 on my first tank setup because I didn't research very well. I'm already starting to think about my next tank, even though I said I wouldn't....


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

Just to push this conversation further....whats the highest price you ever paid for the betta? I'm planning to get some in near future, so I won't feel so guilty, cause they seem little pricey to me right now. Or should I start another thread? Thanx


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> Just to push this conversation further....whats the highest price you ever paid for the betta? I'm planning to get some in near future, so I won't feel so guilty, cause they seem little pricey to me right now. Or should I start another thread? Thanx


$2.99... lol. I'm a noob. Both of my babies are simple veiltails that I got from my local pet store.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> Just to push this conversation further....whats the highest price you ever paid for the betta? I'm planning to get some in near future, so I won't feel so guilty, cause they seem little pricey to me right now. Or should I start another thread? Thanx


$55. $20 for the fish and $35 for shipping. Totally worth it. <3


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

To answer the question: Eight dollars. Aki was six and Maka was one ninety-nine. 

On tanks food ect: Over 100 bucks probably. We bought the good gravel, the good plants, live bamboo ect....Including Seven dollars on NLS and six bucks on Brine shrimp...

Yeah at least over a hundred.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

I have 8 bettas...And only had 1 in December...I have spent quite a bit...But i'm terrified to add it all up...its been a few 20's here...a few 20's there.....:lol:


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I spent $18 on my hm Robin on aquabid, and like $5 or whatever it is they charge for vt's at petco on Sven
probably spent at least $200 on stuff for them, lol


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

The most I've ever spent on one fish was just under $30 (like $28-29)... that's not including shipping. That was for Tallahassee.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

im getting on for about $1500 which is not BAD but im in australia our currency's differ somewhat
most ive paid is like 15 bucks for a fish
was Freddy and my cts


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Let's just say in the last month I spent $220 on AB, and I am about to put down another $120ish in the next week... With all my fish stuff I've amassed I'm probably well over the $1000 mark... 

The most I've spent on a betta was $30 on AB, not including shipping. I don't regret it for a second! 

-DM17


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

In total I'm probably well over $2000 in fish and fish related things.


----------



## Amaya Yuy (Mar 23, 2011)

the most I've spent on a betta was 14.99. That's what I paid at petco for my HM Liam and my PK Icarus. I've prob spent over $400 in the last 2 months. I have 9 all together so.....yeah lol.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, you're not alone. Just the food cost for all my pets is 250$ a month - that's not counting treats/cartridges/any equipment I need that's not food. And what did I do today? Get three new tree frogs. -_-


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've probably spent $4-5,000 on my fish. One of my tanks alone cost over a thousand, and I just spent $170.00 on three bettas that should arrive sometime next week. 

But then again, I work full-time, don't pay much in the way of bills or rent, and only have this hobby as my major expenditure. At least my parents know where I am every night - doing water changes :lol:


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

LittleBettaFish said:


> At least my parents know where I am every night - doing water changes :lol:


I wish my mother would've taken that as an excuse to have an aquarium for a bedroom. Ha.

BTW... that cheap blue/green/pink gravel? I HATE IT.
I bought it for my new girl's tank and holy mother of pizza... I've had to wash and rewash and REWASH that gravel like 19 TIMES before the water was clear enough for Ruto. FFFFFFFFFFF :evil:


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

I got started in Feb. I have spent about $500 so far. Maybe more? Uggh, it's like an addiction! But hey, it could be worse right? 

I also ordered a fish from Thailand....now for "normal" people they just stare at me like "seriously, a fish from THAILAND..what are you thinking". LOL. It's just crazy.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've probably spent $4-5,000 on my fish. One of my tanks alone cost over a thousand, and I just spent $170.00 on three bettas that should arrive sometime next week.
> 
> But then again, I work full-time, don't pay much in the way of bills or rent, and only have this hobby as my major expenditure. At least my parents know where I am every night - doing water changes :lol:


Well said! That's exactly the way I look at it too.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I feel so bad for you guys o.o My moms friend (who turned out to be a total d-bag) bought my tank and all the little accessories, all we had to buy was a gravel vac, substrate, and plants.  I plan to get anohter betta soon, so luckily I have some money saved up


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

No need for pity. I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say that if we didn't want to spend the money, we wouldn't have gotten the pets in the first place.


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 3, 2010)

artes said:


> No need for pity. I think I can safely speak for all of us when I say that if we didn't want to spend the money, we wouldn't have gotten the pets in the first place.


 +1 :lol:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

roadrunner said:


> +1 :lol:


 +2


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

My problem is I like spending _too much_ money :lol:. I always see something I like (live plants, new substrate, driftwood/rocks) that I then have to go get and set up in my tank. I think I could happily squander my whole savings account on fish.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

That's my issue as well. Now that I'm looking at living on my own dime I'm really starting to regret how much I've spent lately.


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

In the past month of so i've bought 2 tanks and all the associated stuff. Bought live plants, been through 3 or 4 heaters (some were returned). It seems that every time i go to the pet store i have to come out with something i didn't originally go in for. When i first thought about getting a fish i thought "they're really small and i'm sure it won't be too expensive" how wrong i was.

I now have to stop myself going out and getting more, it's so addictive; but i just remind myself that if i want to pay for my graduate degree i need to stop spending all my money.

I'm probably up around the $250-$300 mark so far. But i spend over $300 every month on my horse and my last horsey related vet bill was so high i just put it in a drawer until i could properly prepare myself to look at it again.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

phoenix91 said:


> In the past month of so i've bought 2 tanks and all the associated stuff. Bought live plants, been through 3 or 4 heaters (some were returned).


Dude, I bought a heater at petsmart, last one they had. I returned it because it was supposed to get the temp up to 78 and it never budged above 72 for three days. I took it back and they just taped the box and put it back on the shelf. Don't buy heaters from petsmart is the lesson I took away from that. >:/


----------



## phoenix91 (Mar 21, 2011)

Burd said:


> Dude, I bought a heater at petsmart, last one they had. I returned it because it was supposed to get the temp up to 78 and it never budged above 72 for three days. I took it back and they just taped the box and put it back on the shelf. Don't buy heaters from petsmart is the lesson I took away from that. >:/


My first one did that. the second's cord was way too short, the third tried to boil my fish alive. this last brand i have seems to be holding out okay but i'm not trusting it so much, i check the temp every time i walk past the tanks. 

One of my filters was making a very odd noise this morning, so i guess i'll have to look at replacing that too. things are not built to last.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

phoenix91 said:


> things are not built to last.


Of course not. That's how big bad companies make their money.


----------



## tracyalexa (Mar 29, 2011)

No regrets here. I used to run a pitbull rescue...and had a horse. Wanna talk $$$$? So, in comparison, the fish are a lot cheaper! Course, I also have a soon to be 6 yr old daughter, so she's always needing/wanting something too. Money comes, money goes....happiness, well that's a whole nuther story.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> Money comes, money goes....happiness, well that's a whole nuther story.


Quite the grand quote.


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

tracyalexa said:


> Money comes, money goes....happiness, well that's a whole nuther story.


 +2


----------



## TheKzv (Mar 20, 2011)

I've just started last month and I'm already at the $300 mark and still increasing. I thought I was only going to keep one but nooo was I wrong. I've already got 3 tanks inside my room and is planning for more :-D This is really addicting :roll:


----------



## SnowySurface (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm completely changing my setup after years of believing bettas don't need room. They're in 1g tanks until the bigger ones arrive in the mail. So, I've spent nearly $300 bucks this month to give them the right enviornment. Well worth the money to discover my fishies real personalities.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I've probably spent around the same as you. Maybe a bit more? LOL. But I will probably be spending more very soon. Thank god for birthday money!


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone notice the irony of this hobby is that the fish are the cheapest part of the whole equation? That's how it starts... you get a cheap fish, and put it in a bowl.

If you have a soul, you begin to wonder what else the fish needs. You go back to the pet store. Now, they've got you. They sell you everything they can.

You fish starts to look ill. Either:
1. It dies. End of story.
2. You go back to the pet store and they sell, sell, sell.
3. You go to the library and borrow a book on fish keeping.
4. You go on the internet to get the most up-to-date information you can on fish keeping.

If you do #2, you can remain in a loop of confusion and disappointment, until #1 happens.

If you do #3, you may realize what your fish really needs. You might join a Aquarists' group or club, or do more research on the internet. Or you might realize that keeping fish is more complicated (and expense) than you thought, and give up. See #1.

If you do #4, then you are a hard-core weirdo with money to spend, who cares about the animals and wants to do what is best for them (maybe not yourself or your family - who will protest that you've lost your mind). You make the commitment to the hobby, help others, and enjoy LIFE.

If you are stealing food from your family's plates to feed this hobby or your floor collapses from the weight of all your tanks, then yes, you've jumped the shark. Otherwise, as obsessions go, this one's pretty tame.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> Anyone notice the irony of this hobby is that the fish are the cheapest part of the whole equation? That's how it starts... you get a cheap fish, and put it in a bowl.
> 
> *If you have a soul,* you begin to wonder what else the fish needs. You go back to the pet store. Now, they've got you. They sell you everything they can.
> 
> ...


LOL. This part literally made me LOL'd

I'm sooo the #4, emphasis on the weirdo. Except I don't have the money to spend, yet I keep spending it! LOL


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

> Otherwise, as obsessions go, this one's pretty tame.


I'd have to agree with that. Think about it - horses, skiing, golfing...keeping a betta or two in a nice tank is really 'pretty tame'!!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

> If you do #4, then you are a hard-core weirdo with money to spend, who cares about the animals and wants to do what is best for them (maybe not yourself or your family - who will protest that you've lost your mind). You make the commitment to the hobby, help others, and enjoy LIFE.


Yeah... that's me. 

Except my first fish didn't even start to look ill. I just looked up bettas out of sheer curiosity and found this website among others. He seemed perfectly content in his 1.5 tank but... I wanted better for him and my future crew. :>


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I haven't spent too much, then again I just have one betta. Here comes the 10 gallon for the males though, yippeeee!! :lol:

I think it's silly, though. Everyone thinks it's sooo outrageous. Um, I'm into horses. Went to the store today, I need $20 fly mask, $30 hoof repair, $5 for mane/tail treatment, etc. Not to mention I need to buy $5 face marking gloss. Plus, if he doesn't shed his winter coat out before the show, I definitely need to shave him. -.- Shows ALONE can cost $500+ for entrance fees... Then trailering... Show Tack... Show costumes... Stalls... Shavings... GRAWRRGG!!!

So anyone who says $300 over a couple months is "bad" get into the horse hobby, mmkaay?


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd also like to add these guys are soo worth it. I don't regret spending a penny! And I enjoy giving them amazingly good homes I just get soo excited! Especially trolling craigslist, thrift stores, and pet stores for cheap-o fish stuff. It's amazing!!


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

laughing said:


> I'd also like to add these guys are soo worth it. I don't regret spending a penny! And I enjoy giving them amazingly good homes I just get soo excited! Especially trolling craigslist, thrift stores, and pet stores for cheap-o fish stuff. It's amazing!!


<3

I love you for using the term 'trolling'. I feel like that's exactly what I'm doing because I find myself in and out of the pet stores in my area every few days. XD


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Burd said:


> <3
> 
> I love you for using the term 'trolling'. I feel like that's exactly what I'm doing because I find myself in and out of the pet stores in my area every few days. XD


I used "trolling" because I have to rotate the fish stores I go to so people don't think I'm crazy. ;-) LOL!

I swear, workers must think I have 50 fish or something...


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

laughing said:


> I used "trolling" because I have to rotate the fish stores I go to so people don't think I'm crazy. ;-) LOL!
> 
> I swear, workers must think I have 50 fish or something...


Exactly XD
I get stared at by the people in my LPS because they know me by my black hoodie and jeans. They probably think I'm an animal stalker or something who never changes clothes. D:


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Burd said:


> Exactly XD
> I get stared at by the people in my LPS because they know me by my black hoodie and jeans. They probably think I'm an animal stalker or something who never changes clothes. D:


Oh my gosh! LOL! I hate it when they say "You're back?". It's like, YEAH I AM. I'm giving you money, you better not treat me like a creeper! 

I always go after the barn, so they probably think I'm some weirdo who has a boot fetish or something....


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I've only spent 53 buying my male and female, plus a 2.5 gallon for my female, and a heater. this doesn't include all the plants I bought (my plastic plants where shredding my males fins) or the different types of foods.

I really want to buy another male, but I know my mom wouldn't be happy with me and I would need to buy another aquarium if I did since I would never even think of dividing the 2.5 gallon since it's already small, and my cichlid needs the 48 gallons. I have a 15 and 20, but they aren't set up right now.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

copperarabian,

Speaking as a mom, you are a wise child to know that its a bad idea to make mom unhappy! 

Share your enthusiasm for your hobby with your mom... include her in it. A mom who sees her child invovled in a safe, educational and fun hobby will be supportive of you (and your hobby) in the long run.


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

*I so know how yall feel*



Here Fishy Fishy Fishy said:


> copperarabian,
> 
> Speaking as a mom, you are a wise child to know that its a bad idea to make mom unhappy!
> 
> Share your enthusiasm for your hobby with your mom... include her in it. A mom who sees her child invovled in a safe, educational and fun hobby will be supportive of you (and your hobby) in the long run.


My mom thinks im a freak and my dad just doesnt care. Oh and ive spent quiet a lot on betta fish crap. More than 600+$. So dont feel bad i also always thought i could have bought something else. But then when i buy something else i think i coudlve bought the fish or hamster something important instead. Ugh its never ending.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

sundstrom,

When I started getting into this hobby, my bf was so against it. He didn't 'get it'. He had cats as pets and couldn't see any purpose for fish as such.

He's 'grown' since then, and now appreciates that I enjoy this hobby.

Parents tend not to 'grow' as readily. 

I'm sorry your parents aren't 'getting it', but maybe someday they will...


----------



## artes (Apr 14, 2011)

I get eyed like I'm kind of creepy at stores too. Yes, I do have 200 pets, and no, I don't make supply lists before leaving the house. I'm giving you guys money to take care of them, so stop staring at me! >_


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't even want to know how much I have spent since January. I spent over $200 Sunday alone at a fish auction all on cichlids for my 110 gallon (which I got for free on Friday including the sump ) and my husbands 135 gallon. We got some sweet fish though for super cheap!


----------



## JackisLost (Feb 26, 2011)

Not including my other tanks that are way way more expensive, I'll just add up some stuff on my "budget betta tank"

$40 5gal tank
$80 led light
$60 filter
$20 heater
$6 gravel
$10 driftwood


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Walked into PetCo today, lady says, "Wow, that must be one spoiled betta!" OMG LOL! 

And I definitely don't make lists. I have to look at everything. Every. Single. Time. I'm a creeper!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I make lists, but end up looking at everything anyways >_> lol


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate shopping... except in pet stores. I like to look, think and explore, and dream a bit about what my next set up might look like.

I review the bettas in each store and point out any bettas in need of care to the staff. If anything, they probably dread seeing me walk through the doors, just because of that! 

I also do e-shopping to get better prices on bulk items (like filters, conditioners, etc).

I've cut back signifigantly on my shopping, since the 20H is completely outfitted and at max capacity. All I need to buy are filters and food. And although I dream of a bigger set up, I really am happy with what I have now. 

The sorority keeps me busy enough, lol...


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The Petco people looove me just because every single time I walk in I buy something!!


----------

